# big upgrade incoming...



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

So beginning of lockdown 1 i had a rancilio silvia and a gaggia mdf....

end of lockdown 1 i had a rancilio silvia and a eureka specialita

beginning of lockdown 2 and bella barista have just delivered a lelit bianca. its gorgeous. cant wait to brew.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Awesome! You're going to love it - enjoy!


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks fantastic, fella. V. jealous. Lots of new arrivals!

sadly, for lockdown 2, I invested in a turbo trainer, so no new shiny coffee equipment for me for some time.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Really nice! Congratulations!


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

AJP80 said:


> Looks fantastic, fella. V. jealous. Lots of new arrivals!
> 
> sadly, for lockdown 2, I invested in a turbo trainer, so no new shiny coffee equipment for me for some time.


 when lockdown lifts we'll need to go for a flat essex ride followed by geeking out over my coffee machine


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

spasypaddy said:


> So beginning of lockdown 1 i had a rancilio silvia and a gaggia mdf....
> 
> end of lockdown 1 i had a rancilio silvia and a eureka specialita
> 
> beginning of lockdown 2 and bella barista have just delivered a lelit bianca. its gorgeous. cant wait to brew.


 How many more lockdowns do we need to have until you are happy with your setup?!? 🤣


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Doram said:


> How many more lockdowns do we need to have until you are happy with your setup?!? 🤣


 i hope this is it! 😂


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> when lockdown lifts we'll need to go for a flat essex ride followed by geeking out over my coffee machine


 Looking forward to it! Until then, see you on Zwift (once my turbo leaves the depot in Boreham Wood).


----------

